# Dropped Duckling



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

I accidentally dropped one of my 2-3 day old pekin ducklings on my wooden stairs today. He was wobbly and looked dizzy, but I didn't see any injuries and now he is happily eating, drinking, and running around like normal. Do you think he'll be ok? Is there anything I should be looking for as I continue checking on him? I feel so bad! ):


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like he should be ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Their pretty resilient.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor little thing, should be OK.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know it's not the same... But have you even seen a video of Wood Duck ducklings leaving the nest??! You have to Google it. It's absolutely amazing. Of course, they aren't landing on hard wood, but their light mass prevents injury. 

I'm so sorry this happened and totally feel your guilt and my fingers are crossed the duckling will be fine!


----------



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> I know it's not the same... But have you even seen a video of Wood Duck ducklings leaving the nest??! You have to Google it. It's absolutely amazing. Of course, they aren't landing on hard wood, but their light mass prevents injury.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened and totally feel your guilt and my fingers are crossed the duckling will be fine!


Yes, I have! It's amazing how they aren't injured!

The duckling has recovered fine and is acting totally normal! I'm being extra careful from now on...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------

